# Best Anti hero



## Wolfeborn (Aug 30, 2005)

We all love our superheroes but what about those with a darker side to them, the heroes who get the job done by any means possible there not all here but the best are pick who your favourite is, I didnt list Batman as he is only an anti hero some of the time.


----------



## Leto (Aug 30, 2005)

Old' Johnny Constantine.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 31, 2005)

John Constantine, Hellblazer it is! C'mon, he doesn't even care about god's will, nevermind what Keanustanteen says in that atrocious movie. 


Judge Dredd came a close second though. He busted little kids for reading comic books - what a hard case! The Preacher deserves a very honourable mention too.


----------



## shandril (Aug 31, 2005)

go spawny go spawny *YEA!!!*...ok now you all know im a certifiable nutter..........


----------



## Leto (Aug 31, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> John Constantine, Hellblazer it is! C'mon, he doesn't even care about god's will, nevermind what Keanustanteen says in that atrocious movie.
> 
> 
> Judge Dredd came a close second though. He busted little kids for reading comic books - what a hard case! The Preacher deserves a very honourable mention too.


Would have putted Preacher and Spawn in second position. For me, Judge Dredd is Silverster Stallone. 

And just for the way he got cured of his lung cancer, you have to vote for Constantine. Go people go !


----------



## Jay (Aug 31, 2005)

Constantine is the choice.

At any rate that list can easily be a worst movie ever poll


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 31, 2005)

Actually I would have classed Wolverine as an Anti-Hero. He's very much sanitised in the X-Men movies.
In his own series, he's much more bloodthirsty.

Of the one's listed I have to go for Judge Dread as he's a UK Icon.
Holy Grud!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

from that list, constantine, but my actual favorite anti hero is Riddick (pitch black characterisation, not chronicles). He was bad, to the bone. any heroics were accidental, which made him original, not just a tortured superhero born in the wrong body.


----------



## don sky (Aug 31, 2005)

I totally agree with the person above me! The original Riddick from Pitch Black was antihero through and through! But Keanustantine comes a close second! I beg to disagre on the notion thatthe poll list could be classified as a worst movie list coz Constantine could easily be the best movie I've watched this year but then again I didn't read the comic!


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 31, 2005)

I had to go for Judge dredd, for two reasons He's my fav anti hero, hes made in uk and I needed to try and tip the balance away from constatine hehe.  P.S ignre the useless ofal that is sylvester stalones movie adaptation of judge dredd, was nothing like the comics and the fact the SS is short doesnt help maters should have been played by Clint Eastwood but dont think he wanted to do it.


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 31, 2005)

C'mon people how come nobodys voted for the mighty Punisher (do not include the 2 crappy films) Castle is the man you will be punished


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 31, 2005)

Constantine.  Marv in Sin City or even Batman would have been cool.


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 1, 2005)

what about Blade?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

what about him?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 1, 2005)

Is he really an anti-hero? Apart from being vampiric, he doesn't have any qualities that would make him seem villainous in a different context.



> Constantine could easily be the best movie I've watched this year but then again I didn't read the comic!


 
Cause and effect, Don Sky, cause and effect.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Is he really an anti-hero? Apart from being vampiric, he doesn't have any qualities that would make him seem villainous in a different context.


my point exactly!


----------



## Esioul (Sep 1, 2005)

Raskolnikoff- although he committs a terrible and inexcusable crime, his character is so complexly and interestingly drawn. The way his guilty conscience starts to obsess him and make him takes risks is weird but clever.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

babe, once again i bow to your brilliance and far more enlightened reading list.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 1, 2005)

*I think my vote will have to go to John Constantine. 
*


----------



## Ahdkaw (Sep 1, 2005)

Could do with an 'Other' option, as I would have voted Angus Thermopile.

Unless this is a film anti-hero, in which case I'd go Constantine.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 2, 2005)

That's the fellow from Donaldsonb's Gap series, right? Nasty git. For what it;s worth, you ought to check out the comic Constanteen was based on - Hellblazer. If you liked the movie, trust me, the comic just blows it away.


----------



## Leto (Sep 2, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> That's the fellow from Donaldsonb's Gap series, right? Nasty git. For what it;s worth, you ought to check out the comic Constanteen was based on - Hellblazer. If you liked the movie, trust me, the comic just blows it away.


+1. even if you haven't see the movie, go and read the comics. Start with TPB before entering the ongoing serie.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Sep 2, 2005)

Seen the movie - damn good it was too - even if it was Ted playing the lead role.

I think a friend of mine has the graphic novels, he's the same guy that brought round Constantine on DVD for me to watch. Although he may have lost them in the mists of time by now, will have to check with him (I'd rather read them for free).

EDIT: Yep, Angus is from The Gap series, one of my all time favourite set of novels. I really need to re-read them at some point.

EDIT2: TPB?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> Seen the movie - damn good it was too - even if it was Ted playing the lead role.
> 
> I think a friend of mine has the graphic novels, he's the same guy that brought round Constantine on DVD for me to watch. Although he may have lost them in the mists of time by now, will have to check with him (I'd rather read them for free).
> 
> ...


 


TPB = Trade Paperback (at least I hope so, or I'm going to look very silly  )


----------



## Leto (Sep 2, 2005)

Correct, WS. Each focusing on one story arc, and can be read quite easily as a stand alone. A good way to be introduced to the ongoing serie.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, here's the fun bit. You can actually download the first Hellblazer TPB, Original Sins, from the Dc site. Here: http://www.dccomics.com/features/hellblazer/


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks jp, now to stop my daughter from closing down the session...


----------



## Ahdkaw (Sep 2, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> OK, here's the fun bit. You can actually download the first Hellblazer TPB, Original Sins, from the Dc site. Here: http://www.dccomics.com/features/hellblazer/


Nicely done that man!

Downloading now. Cheers.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

I will have to vote for Riddick.  It was neck and neck for a while against Constantine...


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 3, 2005)

Ill go for something a little different in Leopold Bloom from James Joyce’s Ulysses.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 3, 2005)

why only 6 anti heros there are hundreds like daredevil and wolverine and loads more in books so having other is a good option


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2005)

yep, and why are they all men? there are some great female antihero's out there.


----------



## Leto (Sep 4, 2005)

How Daredevil can qualify as an antihero ? 

Jenny Sparks ?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2005)

huntress


----------



## Esioul (Sep 4, 2005)

How about Servalen from Blakes 7? She's cool, if nothing else! I'mn afraid I'm rather ignorant about fantasy heroes/heroines. Does C J Cherryh's Morgaine qualify as an anti-hero, too?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2005)

Best anti-hero? The comic version of John Constantine, by far. 

Great to see the first issue online - any idea how much it's worth?

Oh - and to keep with anti-heroes, I have to raise an honourary mention to Raistlin from the Dragonlance Chronicles.


----------



## Leto (Sep 4, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Best anti-hero? The comic version of John Constantine, by far.
> 
> Great to see the first issue online - any idea how much it's worth?


£9.81 on Amazon.co.uk, around USD 15.

A good deal regarding the quality of the book.


----------



## nixie (Sep 4, 2005)

Had to go for Dredd,hated the film,big disappointment nothing like the comic.mind you if Johnny Alpha had been on the list I may have went for him.


----------



## They (Sep 4, 2005)

I think Sharon from Battle star Galactica is a good one. She is trying to help the fleet, but she is also a Cylon. Dah dah dahhh...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Oh - and to keep with anti-heroes, I have to raise an honourary mention to Raistlin from the Dragonlance Chronicles.


i read them so long ago that i sometimes forget them, but YEAH!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 5, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> huntress



Agrees enthusiastically. Heck, Catwoman's pretty nearly the ultimate anti-heroine.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

cat woman (not as portayed by halle berry) is grand, she is so ambiguous, sometimes she is a villian of the first order, others she is a kitten. i grew to love the huntress in, i think her post crisis series, when she was the daughter of the mobster, who went out to catch his muderer, Ometra. that was a great series. don't know if she still has her own books?


----------



## Leto (Sep 5, 2005)

Nope, she's a semi-regular in Birds of Prey. And particulary well-written.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

now, ya see, i watched the birds of prey series, and wasn't very impressed. i like huntress, and oracle, both were well unrounded characters with problems etc... the tv series had some silly girl join in. you've told me that BC is in the book series, which puts me off cause i remember her as being first the wife of, then the daughter of Green Arrow. she had about as much substance as a waistcoat, and about as much use. i'll be glad if she is being used to better advantage and is being allowed to shine in her own right, now.


----------



## Leto (Sep 5, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> now, ya see, i watched the birds of prey series, and wasn't very impressed. i like huntress, and oracle, both were well unrounded characters with problems etc... the tv series had some silly girl join in. you've told me that BC is in the book series, which puts me off cause i remember her as being first the wife of, then the daughter of Green Arrow. she had about as much substance as a waistcoat, and about as much use. i'll be glad if she is being used to better advantage and is being allowed to shine in her own right, now.


The 3 had personality check-in and all of them have good interaction and own shining moment. Correct m if I'm wrong but there's 2 Black Canaries : the mom and the daughter - hence maybe the confusion ?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

yes, i have the secret origin episode, but am not going to fish it out right now. as i recall it, daughter was cursed by faust to have supersonic cry, she was put into suspended animation by a genie, then when mother became ill, and was dying she went and swapped places with the daughter, so they have lived the same life, but by that time the child had gained control of her powers. which also explained why one canary was blonde and one brunette (it wasn't just their secret identity).  my point is that when i knew her she was about as dangerous as a pair of bunny slippers.


----------



## bendoran (Sep 5, 2005)

best anti hero for me would be waylander from gemmels series of the same name.  Now he had problems  an honourable mention has to go to vegita from DBZ.


----------



## Leto (Sep 5, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> yes, i have the secret origin episode, but am not going to fish it out right now. as i recall it, daughter was cursed by faust to have supersonic cry, she was put into suspended animation by a genie, then when mother became ill, and was dying she went and swapped places with the daughter, so they have lived the same life, but by that time the child had gained control of her powers. which also explained why one canary was blonde and one brunette (it wasn't just their secret identity).  my point is that when i knew her she was about as dangerous as a pair of bunny slippers.


Not anymore. But I've just discovered her, not a big DC fan myself. Prefer the Marvel super-heroines and villains.

In this field, I'd like to nominate Mystique (aka Raven Darkholme)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 5, 2005)

And, yes, Dredd is also a great anti-hero - the storylines around issues 600-700 really enforced this, not least with Dredd's supression of democracy protests, the Dead Man, and Necropolis storylines.

Added to that, one of the best Dredd stories - and an excellent piece of comic literature - is the America storyline from the Judge Dredd Megazine, later republished by itself, which apparently won a number awards. Quite superb. 

NOTE: The following cover should illustrate this well:
http://www.2000adonline.com/functions/cover.php?choice=america&Comic=graphicnovels


----------



## Wolfeborn (Sep 5, 2005)

ok sorry i missed any women what soever put this up when at work, glad to see have got a bit of discussion going on though, which in the end is the whole point.  I agree that the list of anti heroes is very long and these are just some of my favs.  perhaps someone could do an anti heroine with a few dif choices, would be cool.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

nah babe, we'll just continue to hijack this one


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 27, 2006)

I voted for Judge Dread, but only because Durham Red and Feral weren't on there.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 27, 2006)

No love for _Sin City's_  Marv? Now, there's a guy who knows how to treat a lady, and how to treat a cannibal.


----------



## Coolhand (Apr 28, 2006)

Gotta be Takashi Kovachs. The sociopathic Envoy agent from Richard Morgan's Protectorate books. The guy is nasty enough to be genuinly harsh, but also cool and kinda likeable. That's a very hard mix to get right.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Jun 13, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I will have to vote for Riddick. It was neck and neck for a while against Constantine...


 
You beat me to it!!!!

Riddick deserves a spot on the list, too.

Though not technically sci-fi, Spike the Vampire should get an honorable mention.


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 13, 2006)

Has to be John Constantine


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 13, 2006)

I would say John Constantie is the best on the list, but my favourite anti-hero would definately be John Taylor from Simon R Green's Nightside books.


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Jun 13, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Actually I would have classed Wolverine as an Anti-Hero. He's very much sanitised in the X-Men movies.
> In his own series, he's much more bloodthirsty.
> 
> Of the one's listed I have to go for Judge Dread as he's a UK Icon.
> Holy Grud!


 
I kinda agree on the Wolverine comment. Yeah, he's a heckuva lotta more violent in the comics. Were he on the list I'd prolly vote for him. But he ain't, and I'll gladly settle for Constantine though. Hehe, just recently found out he's Zatanna's ex boyfriend!


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Jun 13, 2006)

HEY, SOMEONE MENTION THE BATMAN! WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?!!! Ima gettin slow in the head lately....


----------



## bendoran (Jun 13, 2006)

second the vote for waylander!!


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Jun 13, 2006)

uhh...has anyone mentioned Vendetta?


----------



## creslin_black (Jun 21, 2006)

That's true, V is kinda an anti-hero.  If we're going just by movies, I can't think up any off the bat, but from books, one comes to mind right away.  The main character from Alfred Bester's novel _The Stars My Destination_ should be mentioned.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 21, 2006)

creslin_black said:
			
		

> That's true, V is kinda an anti-hero.  If we're going just by movies, I can't think up any off the bat, but from books, one comes to mind right away.  The main character from Alfred Bester's novel _The Stars My Destination_ should be mentioned.


"Gully Foyle is my name
And Terra is my nation
Deep Space is my dwelling place,
And Hell's my destination..."

Yes, indeedy, Gully would fit in nicely. Especially as he becomes one of the most truly heroic of all antiheroes in the end, and perfectly logically, given his experiences.


----------



## creslin_black (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, although I thought that it was sorta a shame that he had to die in the end.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 21, 2006)

creslin_black said:
			
		

> Yeah, although I thought that it was sorta a shame that he had to die in the end.


Ah, but Gully didn't die; he went into hibernation, to become -- what? The New Man, perhaps?


----------



## SteveR (Jun 21, 2006)

TV anti-heroes here:

Geiss Baltaar from the new Battlestar.

Also how about Ambassador Mollari from Babylon 5?

Both not obvious heroes - but their hearts are in the right places.


----------



## creslin_black (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I don't know what you're talking about when you say he went into hibernation.  I suppose you must be referring to the graphic novel or maybe the comics.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2021)

Kane the Mystic Swordsman


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 20, 2021)

The poverty of this list is surprising.

Moorcock’s Eternal Champion, in almost any of his incarnations

Paul Atreides

Slippery Jim DiGriz


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> The poverty of this list is surprising.
> 
> Moorcock’s Eternal Champion, in almost any of his incarnations
> 
> ...



All of them.


----------



## reiver33 (Apr 21, 2021)

Kir Avon, surely?


----------

